# Intimidating your opponent



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a tournament next month and we're focusing on sparring now. Sparring is very physical and at the same time, it's mental too. What do you do to intimidate your opponent? I've seen my opponent stare me down before the match begins. That doesn't work for me, infact, I laugh at that because they have no idea how silly they look. I like to kihap loud with my kicks and punches, especially if I know they're going to be a solid hit. I'm not sure how intimidating that is, but it helps make the corner judges "see" it. Any suggestions would be wonderful and helpful!

Thanks!!
Connie :ultracool


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 3, 2007)

A loud kihap might intimidate, but it could also prevent the judges from hearing a good hit if they don't see the contact.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 3, 2007)

It sounds to me like you're more interested in how you're perceived than how you perform. Personally as a judge I ignore kihaps. They usually are a smoke screen for "nearly there" techniques.

The best way to "intimidate" your opponent is to hit first, hit hard, hit clean, hit continuously. If it isn't a continuous sparring format, the judge will stop you. Make sure they have to stop you. I guarantee your opponent will come back to the line already thinking how they are going to avoid the next barrage. When your opponent has to think avoidance you've added a step to their process the may not have been thinking about before. Don't try to game a match. Let your skills speak for themselves. That's fosters true intimidation (and respect, BTW).

If your current skills don't allow for the above scenario, begin training with that in mind.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2007)

leplvr said:


> I have a tournament next month and we're focusing on sparring now. Sparring is very physical and at the same time, it's mental too. What do you do to intimidate your opponent? I've seen my opponent stare me down before the match begins. That doesn't work for me, infact, I laugh at that because they have no idea how silly they look. I like to kihap loud with my kicks and punches, especially if I know they're going to be a solid hit. I'm not sure how intimidating that is, but it helps make the corner judges "see" it. Any suggestions would be wonderful and helpful!
> 
> Thanks!!
> Connie :ultracool


I lack the ability to look intimdating; so, I don't even try "The Stare Down". I do enjoy, however, watching my opponents become unsure of themselves during the course of the sparring match or altercation. Not that I have a choice in the matter, but is it really a good idea to fight a spooked opponent. I would rather let them be over confident until the last second.
Sean


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

bdparsons said:


> It sounds to me like you're more interested in how you're perceived than how you perform.


 
That's not true, I'm more concerened about my performance. Everyone tries to intimidate their opponent, that's all I was asking for.



bdparsons said:


> Don't try to game a match. Let your skills speak for themselves. That's fosters true intimidation (and respect, BTW).


 
True, well said!




bdparsons said:


> If your current skills don't allow for the above scenario, begin training with that in mind.


 
They do and I'll try that next time I spar in class.

Connie


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2007)

Well whatever you do, if you're in a "stare-down" don't kiss the guy. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29705&highlight=kiss+staredown+knock unfortunately the video is removed due to copyright infringements 

Here's an idea for intimidation... look at the guy straight in the eye... give a quick wink and a slow sly smile and start singing the "Lumberjack Song" from Monty Python with all the enthusiasm of the original performers. 


At least they'll have the word: "Psycho" on the back of their minds. :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2007)

The problem with psychological tactics is that they don't work consistently.  The best tactic is to project an air of confidence; your _first_ kihap should be loud and confident, but kihaping with every technique doesn't help, it just reduces the effectiveness of kihaping - which should startle your opponent, not announce your every technique.


----------



## zDom (Aug 3, 2007)

I generally am meek as a lamb and soft spoken until I get in the ring.

Then I give a lion's kihap as the center ref calls for fighting stance 

I disagree with the above comments regarding kihaps on points.

I kihap on my strikes because a) that's how I train

and

b) I think it shows the judges that my hits are deliberate and not just lucky shots or "spraying and praying" shots at my opponent.

I DON'T kihap on fakes and feints; only when I am landing a technique.

I'm not throwing any smoke. I don't try to influence judges. That's just how I fight.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 3, 2007)

I just grin, the whole time I'm fighting. But then, it's not meant to intimidate either, it's just because I'm having a blast.

I find it very rare that I even think to intimidate, no real need to do so. Just walk out and beat down .


----------



## Greg King (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's an idea for intimidation... look at the guy straight in the eye... give a quick wink and a slow sly smile and start singing the "Lumberjack Song" from Monty Python with all the enthusiasm of the original performers. 


Now that thar is funny


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

In the ring, I've rarely gotten much play out of intimidating my opponent.  They don't intimidate me, and when they try they show me that they think they're weak.  

I just step on, bow in and fight.  Let your skills do the intimidating for you.


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 14, 2007)

There is some psychology at play though.  I don't go for intimidation, but I do go for presence.  The last tourney I did, one of the black belts judges noticed this and complimented me on control of the ring (directing people to line up, etc) before the fighting even began.  I always get to the side I want to fight from first and I try to be the initiator.  I won my first fight in three exchanges that day.   I miss training.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> *I just grin, the whole time I'm fighting. But then, it's not meant to intimidate either, it's just because I'm having a blast.*
> 
> I find it very rare that I even think to intimidate, no real need to do so. Just walk out and beat down .


 

Love fighters like this! I've seen hundreds of live MMA fights now and rarely does trying to intimidate work, in fact not many try. Stare downs are done for the photos only. A lot of fighters do grin as they are enjoying themselves too! We get loads of controlled aggression but very little overt aggression. Most fighters get into the ring/cage concentrating on getting in, getting their gum shield in etc taking little notice of their opponent. 

However I know a few fighters who love an entrance, not an intimdating one though lol. Paul 'Hands of Stone' Jenkins came into the cage at Cage Rage dressed in an emu suit, you know the one where his legs are in the suit and he has pretend legs dangling from the birds back? If you fancy copying here's the photos lol 

http://www.sherdog.com/news/Picture_gallery.asp?f_id=3567@@Paul+Jenkins

If you look at his record as well his latest victory was on our show at the beginning of the month. he threw the contents of his water bottle over me between rounds! Despite his antics he is a very good fighter and as his nickname implies a very hard hitter.


----------



## Miles (Sep 14, 2007)

leplvr said:


> What do you do to intimidate your opponent? I've seen my opponent stare me down before the match begins. That doesn't work for me, infact, I laugh at that because they have no idea how silly they look.
> Connie :ultracool



First of all, good luck with your tournament preparation!

I don't try to intimidate opponents...if they can be intimidated, they aren't much of a match.

Miles


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 14, 2007)

Rofl, Tez that rules!
I think he's my new hero hehe


----------



## stickarts (Sep 15, 2007)

In my view, being good and sharp and tough speaks for itself.
In my experience, those that have tried to act intimidating are usually not the ones I have had to worry the most about! 
It's the ones that are calm and collected that are at home in the ring that tend to end up being the toughest.


----------



## Nomad (Sep 18, 2007)

One thing that can work is immediate and fierce attack as the judges start the match, preferably before your opponent has gotten past the thoughts of strategy, etc. going through his head.  You can't do this every time; it'll only have a surprise! effect once during the match/tournament.  If you score that first point effectively, your opponent will be immediately on the defensive for the rest of the match.

I've also seen (but don't endorse this!) people throw a hard or illegal (for the tournament rules) technique that is designed to hurt their opponent.  They take a warning or penalty, but the opponent is then worrying about getting hurt worse for the rest of the match.  Occasionally this one backfires and can cause big problems for the person trying it (judges catching on, expulsion from tournament, getting thrashed by someone better than you when before he'd just have won, etc.)


----------



## searcher (Sep 21, 2007)

bdparsons said:


> It sounds to me like you're more interested in how you're perceived than how you perform. Personally as a judge I ignore kihaps. They usually are a smoke screen for "nearly there" techniques.
> 
> The best way to "intimidate" your opponent is to hit first, hit hard, hit clean, hit continuously. If it isn't a continuous sparring format, the judge will stop you. *Make sure they have to stop you.* I guarantee your opponent will come back to the line already thinking how they are going to avoid the next barrage. When your opponent has to think avoidance you've added a step to their process the may not have been thinking about before. Don't try to game a match. Let your skills speak for themselves. That's fosters true intimidation (and respect, BTW).
> 
> ...


 

Great advice.   After you start winning matches and going to several tourneys you will start to build a rep as a good fighter and that will make them be intimidated.   For the first couple of years in my tourney career I made it a point of running my opponent out of the ring.   Sometimes they scored and sometimes I scored.   After doing this a while, many fighters did not want to fight.   The reason was that they new I was coming to pound them no matter who won.   I made sure they remembered me after the tourney was done.   Another thing is to be clean and DON'T cheat.   Nothing will ruin your rep like being a dirty fighter.   Be clean when you are kicking the crap out of them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2007)

I got one... Walk into the Ring carrying a copy of "Catcher In The Rye" and then rip it to pieces.
Sean


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hehe, there is a lot of good advice and strategies that I've forgotten about beings that it's been YEARS since my last actual tourny/ slash sparring match. I was in elementary school doing Wado Ryu, I was white belt that beat the crap out of a black belt from a well known black belt factory back home in TN, Hehehe. Here in Korea, I'm trying to get my instructor to take me to some tournies, I want to atleast compete in a forms division and watch some sparring matches between the Koreans before I jump in. We spar in class, but it's all about self control as we do not use any type of gear. I'll come in fast and hard, but do not land and when I do land, it's just lil tap. 
Good Luck with your preporation for your tourny!!


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

The guy who taught me to play chess told me about kids trying to psych each other out when he used to go to chess tournaments. One guy lined his shirt pocket with a plastic bag, and ate cereal with milk out of his pocket while he played! Not practical in a do bok with a hogu on of course...

I agree with all the presence ideas and "if they can be intimidated they're not much of a match".

But if I were going to work a little psychology on them, I might look into their eyes...peer into the depths of their soul, and give just a little half smile and maybe a slow, subtle shake of the head. A non verbal, non threatening way of saying, "I've sized you up, and I'm sorry to say that you will be soundly defeated".

Then again, sometimes people are intimidated by my size...then they are more intimidated when they realize that I don't move as slow as someone my size should :jaw-dropping:


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 29, 2008)

you can use body positioning, posture and instinctive reactions even from far away. strikes and grabs need to be done within physical range, nevertheless requiring certain abount of freedom and effectivity.  physically speaking intimidation is a natural part of establishing distance and certain patern,style or rythem in fighting. 
the eyes are the mirror of the soul. i think it's not about doing anything. it's about knowing what the other is doing and knowing ways of neutralizing or breaking what the other does.
of course one can also do psychological damage on people with the wrong' kind of force. 




j


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't bother to try. scoring enough, hurting, and the reality of losing will be enough for both of you. Focus on your techniques. They'll put you into position, and then those factors will work for you. Worry about what you'll do, and not what they'll do.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with bdparsons & Kacey. "Be first" & that psych tactics don't always work. Because psych tactics don't always work, you need to be 1st to score & kihap louder, etc. 

Most folks can't pull this off, but my old kickboxing trainer did for years. In kickboxing (like boxing) there was always a stare down as the ref went over the rules. Kevin would always smile & think to himself, "I am so glad you showed up. You have no idea what you're in for." It was quite a head trip for his opponents. I don't recomend it. One has to be dead sure of themself to pull that off.

I would go with the former thoughts of my collegues.


----------



## Gizmo (Apr 11, 2008)

Two of my best students are really good in intimidating their opponents. The funny thing is, they do not do anything special, apart from being well-prepared, confident in their skills and NOT showing any emotions during the fight. Yet, they still do manage to put pressure on the opponent - they force them to play as they wish, and make the opponents adjust to their style of fighting. 

Honestly, I'm really more concerned with calm, cool and concentrated opponents than with ones that play a big dog before the fight


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 11, 2008)

We had a fight night last Saturday and had two fighters run off! They arrived, weighed in and had their medicals, then went off as most do to get something to eat. They never came back! One was reported as saying he wasn't going to fight a Para! (Parachute Regiment soldier)! The Para, "Doc" is one of ours, he was fighting amateur MMA and it was his first fight, he'd trained hard and was really up for it, he didn't even speak to his opponent let alone intimidate him! Poor Doc was disappointed as hell.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> We had a fight night last Saturday and had two fighters run off! They arrived, weighed in and had their medicals, then went off as most do to get something to eat. They never came back! One was reported as saying he wasn't going to fight a Para! (Parachute Regiment soldier)! The Para, "Doc" is one of ours, he was fighting amateur MMA and it was his first fight, he'd trained hard and was really up for it, he didn't even speak to his opponent let alone intimidate him! Poor Doc was disappointed as hell.


 
At kickboxing matches back in the 90's, it was almost expected that at least one fighter would do that after weigh in or not show up at all. It was usually an opponent of our gym:supcool:


----------

